# Where to buy iodine?!



## horcrrux (22 November 2014)

Been looking everywhere for iodine but can't find the solution anywhere? Is it sold in the uk? I moved over here not long ago and used to get big bottles of the solution to mix up myself..all I can find is the pre-mixed iodine spray in robinsons..


----------



## Paint Me Proud (22 November 2014)

ebay - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100g-Iodi...Equipment_Lab_Supplies_ET&hash=item4ac27d16d0

these are iodine crystals, you just measure and mix to whatever molarity solution you want (they can be a ****** to dissolve though but they do eventually)


----------



## PorkChop (22 November 2014)

Or I think Amazon sell the solution


----------



## tiggs (22 November 2014)

Vio vet
http://www.******.co.uk/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=iodine+solution

Link doesn't seem to work, I have no idea why this name always get starred out but if you go to their site and search for iodine solution there are several options


----------



## horcrrux (22 November 2014)

tiggs said:



			Vio vet
http://www.******.co.uk/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=iodine+solution

Link doesn't seem to work, I have no idea why this name always get starred out but if you go to their site and search for iodine solution there are several options
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## WelshD (22 November 2014)

An agricultural merchants will have a concentrated liquid form in the lambing section


----------



## blitznbobs (22 November 2014)

Google betadine... It's available all over the place


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 November 2014)

Any pharmacy should stock it.


----------



## fburton (23 November 2014)

Paint Me Proud said:



			ebay - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100g-Iodi...Equipment_Lab_Supplies_ET&hash=item4ac27d16d0

these are iodine crystals, you just measure and mix to whatever molarity solution you want (they can be a ****** to dissolve though but they do eventually)
		
Click to expand...

As long as it's less than a couple of millimolar! It isn't very soluble in pure water, which is why it's often available as a tincture (dissolved in alcohol). The solubility in water can also be increased greatly by adding a little potassium iodide.

May I ask OP what the intended use is? The reason I ask is that elemental iodine and concentrated solutions are pretty corrosive and therefore may not be suitable for treating wounds, even though it is an effective antiseptic. For example, it is (or at least used to be) very common to dip a foal's umbilical cord in iodine solution after separation. More recently vets (Derek Knottenbelt was one I heard describe this) caution against this because the iodine can delay healing, and suggest using chlorhexidine solution instead. Using it to treat thrush would be a different matter.

ETA: Elemental iodine (the crystals) is pretty nasty stuff, as it gives off corrosive vapour.


----------



## pixie (23 November 2014)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Any pharmacy should stock it.
		
Click to expand...

I work in a pharmacy - nope we don't stock it and haven't done for a long time...


----------



## Dusty85 (23 November 2014)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00C8S6PX8/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?qid=1416733519&sr=8-3&pi=AC_SY200_QL40

This is the stuff we use in theatre or to scrub up before procedures.


----------



## Tnavas (23 November 2014)

WelshD said:



			An agricultural merchants will have a concentrated liquid form in the lambing section
		
Click to expand...

As above, I buy Stock Iodine from an Ag store. Have you considered using Saline to clean wounds and Nizoral for fungal infections.


----------

